#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-12-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/16/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<duan> hellow
<duan> I want to ask how to join appropriate channel
